# Blower motor removal in 2013 Nissan Versa



## happyheather717 (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi y'all I have been experiencing issues with my blower motor and the resistor so I bought the parts to replace them from an online company. My real issue right now is that I cannot seem to get to the blower motor from the glove box (after being removed) and I don't even know where to look for the resistor. Will anyone out there help me out?


----------



## dpoole99x (Jul 28, 2016)

If you dont have it taken care of by Wed I will send you a screenshot. I work for a dealership and Im a auto technician so I can send you the removal process


----------

